# Introducing Ozai!



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Went and picked up my new baby Ozai from my good friend Bully the Kid a couple days ago! Drove down to Atlanta and was back home in 26 hours.. crazyness LOL but totally worth it! And here he is 

Pictures taken by BTK before I got him here with me

















and some taken by me!








plz excuse the mudness, its been raining like nuts here!
























Playing with big bad Rudi!
















































speed demon!!
















passed out after all the playing









All in all, I LOVE HIM TO PIECES! he is a great lil guy and we are so proud to have him and send sooo many thanks to Bully the Kid for allowing us to get this lil guy from him! so thankful!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG so cute ,congrats


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Sooo cute! Congratulations!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Amn he is cuteness. Going to be a looker like his daddy!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks all! BTK and his fam were calling him "Baby Cochise" because he looks so much like his daddy and i couldn't be happier! Cochise is a gorgeous dog and my lil guy is gunna be a stunner as well!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Thanks all! BTK and his fam were calling him "Baby Cochise" because he looks so much like his daddy and i couldn't be happier! Cochise is a gorgeous dog and my lil guy is gunna be a stunner as well!


Cochise os gorgeous and one of my fav dogs as far as looks go he is nice. i think you going to have one handsome pup on our hands. Congrats!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

so super cute! Love the running out of focus picture, his little legs look like they were moving so fast, lol. I love his ears! they are adorable


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Good lookin pup!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Aww, nice to see everyone gets along! grats on the new dog.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Megan I'm so jealous!!!!!! What a handsome little man you have there  Super adorable. I bet the girls love having a baby brother to play with


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

GORGEOUS boy! Congrats!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes a gorgeous little pup! I hope you enjoy him


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks all for the compliments! Rudi wasn't too thrilled at first but has made great strides already, she just isn't big into getting her booty sniffed LOL! Belle loved him at first sight, she loves puppies!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww Belle  how cute already loving the baby brother. Rudi's just butthurt cause she's the baby, well was the baby  Maybe she's got middle child syndrome


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

YAY puppyness! lol He is too cute! congrats!!!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

oh em gee look at them pawwwws


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Handsome !!!!!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That pup is going to be FYA! LOL


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

oh wow.. off Cochise?! lucky girl you!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im so thrilled! Big man sure picked a great family for this guy, congrats Megan!


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

he's cute. What do the parents look like? I'm not really upto par with bully pedigrees


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Not American Bully, show bred UKC Look up bully the kid's Cochise, lol I googled him and it came up! haha


----------



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

my mistake. i saw Bully the kid and automatically thought AB. But those are some darn goodlooking parents. He's going to be a looker when he gets older


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks all! We are thinking he is going to look like his daddy, who is stunning  He is a great little puppy and is already doing good with stacking practice! Thanks for all the compliments he sends hugs and kisses to all!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He is so cute!I'm glad someone I know got one of those pups so I can see how it turns out.Are you gonna get his ears cropped?


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Sure is a cute pup.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

That is the cutest guy ever!!!!! I love his coloring and build  He's going to come out great!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG Megan he is freakin cute!! I love him running around the yard arent zoomies the greatest. I am soooo happy for you.  .


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments all! His ears come off next wednesday! they are so big and floppy i will miss them but yes, thy will be done. lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Baby Cochiseeeeee! Great pics girl and so glad you got this pup. Can't wait to see what he does in the ring


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Haha I am so glad I did as well Lauren he is AWESOME! I think he is going to do great (now if i am going to do great, that's still to be seen lol)


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*I am beyond late on this post!! I am so happy that Meg and Chris chose Lil Ozai, as a home I could not be happier and I think he will make a great first show dog!!! Cochise is not an easy dog and can be a handful, and I see a lot of his mischievous ways in his son!! Patience is the key!!!

Cochise was awarded an Award of Merit at this past weekends UKC Nationals in a class of 40 grand champions and received an average score of 93 out of 100 when judged to the UKC APBT standard!!! May his son follow in his footsteps!!!! *


----------

